# Jeita Grotto - Lebanon



## SamyR

I have over 400 pictures of the Jeita Grotto in Lebanon.

I'll start with one photo, and I'll upload a few later, I'm just too tired right now since its 5 AM.

I hope you like them, I know I did.  Taking them was the funnest part, especially since I was on a small canoe-like raft over the really cold water.







None of these have been photoshoped yet so I'm sure they can come out a lot better.


----------



## poppy67

Oh wow that looks an amazing place..Beautifully captured it will look even better when you bring out some of those beautiful colours in ps!


----------



## beni_hung

Very nice photo!


----------



## stsinner

Amazing photo!  How deep was the water?  How big was the cavern?


----------



## SamyR

stsinner said:


> Amazing photo!  How deep was the water?  How big was the cavern?





The cavern is very large and vast, I think a mile long? and it's all that big.  There is also many levels.  This picture is one of the lower level.  On the upper levels you can see down into the water through cracks.  The Water is fairly deep since there are also underwater caves that have not been explored yet.  I wanted to go Scuba Diving 

You can see in this picture how large some parts are:






In this picture, notice that little water area on the left?  Thats the lower level, where the first picture was taken (the water one). Neat huh?:


----------



## SamyR

I like this picture in black and white:






If you want the originals for any of these let me know, I'd love to see what you guys can do in photoshop since I'm fairly new.


----------



## bigtwinky

While the colours are nice, I'm liking the black and white picture the most.


----------



## SamyR

Another nice one:


----------



## SamyR

bigtwinky said:


> While the colours are nice, I'm liking the black and white picture the most.



Yeah, i'm gonna see if i can get a few more for you.


----------



## SamyR

The entrance to the grotto:


----------



## jmthompson

Great pictures!  I have never seen any photos from Jeito Grotto...it looks absolutely beautiful!  I am going to have to do a search for some HDR photos of it...I'll bet they would be stunning!  I love your second to last photo ~ you did a great job!


----------



## SamyR

jmthompson said:


> Great pictures!  I have never seen any photos from Jeito Grotto...it looks absolutely beautiful!  I am going to have to do a search for some HDR photos of it...I'll bet they would be stunning!  I love your second to last photo ~ you did a great job!




I doubt you will find many pictures, its a very famous grotto in lebanon but they don't let ANY ONE take pictures.  They search you before you enter and take your camera and equipment.  Only people that work there are allowed to take pictures.  I guess its a way to control who makes money of that industry, picture wise.  The only reason I managed to get pictures was that my dad was granted permission to do so, since he was getting paid to compose a few for them.  I tagged along with my cam and went click click click.


----------



## jmthompson

Wow ~ lucky you!!!! :mrgreen:  Be sure to post some more, I would love to see them. I am a caving fanatic, and these pictures are fascinating!


----------

